# Tex's Blog



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Check it out...brand new only 2 hours old. Could be cool after about 5 years of posting! 

http://texkayakfishing.blogspot.com/


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

I love it! It makes for a enjoyable read. One request, add some stuff in the blogs that are unique to yak fishing. i can see that kayak fishing is really starting to explode so there will be plenty of newbies(like me) that could use yaking tips and tricks:letsdrink


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Any ideas on entries...things new yakers want to know about? Or things you have a hard time finding info on...other than spots ofcourse =)


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Good stuff. I wouldn't mind seeing rigging tips for fish targeted from a Yak. I am new to yak fishing and plan on doing some gulf fishing but I really don't know how to rig properly. Any tips would be great. thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Topic of today is Live Bait! Check it out. http://texkayakfishing.blogspot.com/


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Damn, you're a regular Mark Sosin, Chris. "Ya see, this is how it's done!" Just bustin your balls man. I hope one day I'm worthy to be in your presence again.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Dude dont give me that too cool for school shit. You know I taught you everything you know! Plus you never saw Sosin on a kayak! He gets knowledgable captains to put him on fish and then tells them how to catch em! I put you on the fish and tell you how to catch them! If you got 20 messages a day asking questions you would eventually provide answers if you are not an :moon


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Strong words from a man with no boat this close to go time. How far can you see from that yak? I'll remember this next time there's four rods out of commission in the tower and stunned eels on the hard top, and cobia swimming around the boat. I'll be the onedriving in the tower asking if this is going in the blog... someones gotta keep your head from floating off into space.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

How to get "good" at kayak fishing secrets revealed! http://texkayakfishing.blogspot.com/


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

What the hell were you doing up at 3:58 am?!? Dreaming about something Brown wake you up? In response to you last message, Tim is the best of us, but he's like 100 yrs old, and your the luckiest, most motivated, and competitive SOB I know. Oh, and your pretty confident. I think your beyond Mark Sosin now... maybe...Rick Murphy.


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

Good write up Tex! In a couple of years, you'll have enough stuff to put in your book. Don't forget a "How to tie knots" section.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I was at work! Im guessing the time is off. As for "lucky" there is no such thing...just putting yourself in position for opportunity:moon You guys are haters!Tim you can take your shit and put it in Lee's garage! You are also going to need to buy a truck and find a new spot to fish sunday! Lee I passed all thejig crap to the arts and crafts man. After all the kind words this is the treatment I get. Why dont you guys put your glasses on so I dont get another "lucky" First Shot!


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

I wasn't hating.. I said it was a good write up! I thought you did a really good job.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Damn, I gave you an upgrade dude. Soon you'll be at Jose's level. Yes you are LUCKY as hell and you know it, but it doesn't mean your not good too, because you capitalize most times on your luck.


----------



## blaminack (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey Chris, haters? Heck no! I fully respect the blog. The tone that you take is great. You have fully earned the right in my eyes to sound authoritative on the topic of Kayak fishing. Success speaks for it's self. You will always have friends that say to them selves, man I taught that guy that and that and that, but heck man, we all have to learn from some one. One of the things that you may want to cover due to the explosion of growth in this segment of fishing is things like kayak selection, and possibly safety and surf launching and landing. Also providing links that you find useful. I would like for you to cover how you use a fish finder. I think this would be really good because most kayak fishermen are first attracted to the sport because they have talked themselves out of buying a boat and are not coming from a boat fishing background.



Thanks for passing along things that you have learned.



BTW the last line on the most recent blog was hilarious.



Tex ALWAYS goes.... too dang funny.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

opcorn


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Not sure what the popcorn is for! We are joking here but I see how someone could think we are serious. We crack on each other pretty good at times. Thanks for the ideas Bill! Ill try to add some alot more links and will write something new probably tomorrow. There is a new entry for the IFA trounament if anyone cares to read it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Lots of updates. Latest entry is on Cobia.... http://texkayakfishing.blogspot.com/ Most likely gonna make another tonight when I catch one this evening!!!...kidding ofcourse...it would be a miracle.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice write up man. I can't wait till the weekend!


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

> *[email protected] (4/1/2010)*Lots of updates. Latest entry is on Cobia.... http://texkayakfishing.blogspot.com/ Most likely gonna make another tonight when I catch one this evening!!!...kidding ofcourse...it would be a miracle.




Hey Tex, I left a comment for ya on your blog the other day. Great info and you've convinced me to buy a yak! I did a good bit of whitewater, but never been in salt, or fishing from one for that matter. Man, I have A LOT of questions, anyplace you recommend for getting the basic do's and don'ts ?



Thanks-



[email protected]


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I think I want a kayak now. Cool site, however I looked through the photo album and failed to find anything impressive.....at all. Sailfish, Tarpon, Cobia, blah, blah, blah. Big deal. (Could you pm me some tips on catching sailfish, tarpon and cobia? I would appreciate it)


----------

